
U.S., Canada ban offshore drilling in Arctic waters - jonbaer
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/obama-ban-offshore-drilling-arctic-atlantic-1.3905384
======
FrancoDiaz
The "US" didn't ban anything. Obama just signed a piece of paper in his last
few weeks in office.

